# Gunnhilde's Asatru Wedding Planning



## Gunnhilde

Hi! 

I'm 25 and DF is 26 and we're planning our wedding, or more like I am. :winkwink: This is my second wedding (eloped) and his first.

We both practice Asatru, otherwise known as the Old Ways, or basically just the pre-Christian religion of the Vikings and Germanic tribes. Spirituality is pretty important to me and I'm very involved with my faith. DF is a little less spiritual, but men usually are, aren't they?

My thought are all over the place so I'm going to use this thread to sort of collect them and get some feedback/advice.

So far:

*Wedding Size*: Probably under 25. 
*Wedding Location*: It is going to have to be Europe, but undecided over whether England, Iceland, Denmark or the Faroe Islands. Iceland would be a good choice because they do destination Asatru weddings and it is a fairly cheaper flight from America (and prettier and more interesting than Denmark). Denmark it is.
*Wedding Budget*: I'd like to keep it as cheap as humanely possible. It might go up a little if it is Iceland or my mother contributes.

We might just get legally married first as I don't believe in living together before marriage and then plan a wedding that both of our families can attend.

*Dress*:
This is an example of an Asatru wedding in Iceland:
https://www.iceland-vacation-information.com/images/asatru_wedding.jpg

I'd love a traditional wedding dress like that or a super modest one

https://www.latterdaybride.com/images/products/cabot-front-zoom.jpg

Even $600 seems like a lot to spend on a dress you'll only wear once though. I might look into sewing my own.

*Ceremony:* We'll definitely be doing a handfasting. We've both already got rings and I'm not too sure they fit on our right hands, so probably no ring exchange.

https://www.silverspiral.org/images/stories/handfasting.jpg

*Invitation:* Not decided yet, but will do an announcement for the many members of our huge families that will not be invited.

*Engagement rings:*
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51gcrI7IypL._SY395_.jpg
He's got a simple white gold band.


----------



## Gunnhilde

I'm also kind of in love with this:

https://armstreet.com/catalogue/preview/medieval-long-lady-dress-tunic-with-overcoat.jpg
https://armstreet.com/store/clothes/medieval-long-lady-dress-tunic-with-overcoat


----------



## Gunnhilde

https://wpd-images-cdn.tp-global.net/product/6352/panel/1/color/01/paper/2/width/420/height/420/1.jpg
https://www.weddingpaperdivas.com/product/6352/signature_white_wedding_invitations_frosty_wind.html

https://wpd-images-cdn.tp-global.net/product/5862/panel/1/color/01/paper/14/width/420/height/420/1.jpg

https://www.weddingpaperdivas.com/p...extured_wedding_invitations_frosty_trees.html

https://wpd-images-cdn.tp-global.net/product/5890/panel/1/color/01/paper/2/width/420/height/420/1.jpg

https://www.weddingpaperdivas.com/p...ite_wedding_invitations_mysterious_pines.html


----------



## xlouloux

Decided to stalk, hope you don't mind. :D 

Love everything especially the dress choices and the ring! :)

I've never heard of handfasting until now, I've just done abit of reading about it and I really like the idea. :D

Can't wait to read/see more. :thumbup:


----------



## Gunnhilde

Grrr, we'll I've been voted down by OH for Iceland or England. He couldn't see the merits in me wanting to get married in the church that my family has used for the last 500-1000 years. Yeah, well ok. :nope:

He's positive about the dress choice, but I think would kill me if I put him in a matching outfit. :haha: He wants a suit.

We've decided to go ahead with getting legally married in September and doing the handfasting in probably December. It will make it easier if we don't have to find someone in our religion legally qualified to marry us. I think combining it with Christmas/Yule would be a great idea. :thumbup:

Now, if only I could figure out the guest list. :shrug:


----------

